# JUANITA BYNUM'S HUSBAND IS ON BET NOW



## kenyakay (Jan 20, 2008)

Bishop Thomas Weeks III is on a BET News Special now explaining his side of the story and the relationship between him and his wife, Juanita Bynum.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2008)

kenyakay said:


> Bishop Thomas Weeks III is on a BET News Special now explaining his side of the story and the relationship between him and his wife, Juanita Bynum.


 
Well, just from the first words out of his mouth, when he said "as a husband, I don't want to put anything out there about my wife/marriage" and then turns around and talks about his wife asking him to marry him and that he thought she was the perfect wife because she had all these conferences before they got married...I think is a cop out and instead of him taking responsibility for his marriage as the head, he's blaming her for what happened, and to me, that's pathetic...to say the least.

That's all I'm going to say about this tonite.  

BTW: my dh says the same thing.


----------



## kenyakay (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, just from the first words out of his mouth, when he said "as a husband, I don't want to put anything out there about my wife/marriage" and then turns around and talks about his wife asking him to marry him and that he thought she was the perfect wife because she had all these conferences before they got married...I think is a cop out and instead of him taking responsibility for his marriage as the head, he's blaming her for what happened, and to me, that's pathetic...to say the least.
> 
> That's all I'm going to say about this tonite.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2008)

kenyakay said:


> Nice & Wavy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, just from the first words out of his mouth, when he said "as a husband, I don't want to put anything out there about my wife/marriage" and then turns around and talks about his wife asking him to marry him and that he thought she was the perfect wife because she had all these conferences before they got married...I think is a cop out and instead of him taking responsibility for his marriage as the head, he's blaming her for what happened, and to me, that's pathetic...to say the least.
> ...


----------



## Princess4real (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I'm starting to believe him.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> I think I'm starting to believe him.


 
Ok, I said I was going to be quiet about this, but I want to say one more thing:

Regardless of who was right or who was wrong in their marriage....they both are responsible for what has takened place.  Not once did he take responsibility for his role in his marriage.

It takes two people to make things bad and it takes two to make it good.  He put all the blame on her, which is the same thing that Adam did with Eve.   Although it was Eve who 1st ate the fruit, it was Adam, who was standing right there with her, who the Lord have given the instruction too, not Eve.  

In Malachi 2:13 -16 it says this:

Another thing you do: You flood the LORD's altar with tears. You weep and wail because he no longer pays attention to your offerings or accepts them with pleasure from your hands.  You ask, "Why?" It is because the LORD is acting as the witness between you and the wife of your youth, because you have broken faith with her, though she is your partner, the wife of your marriage covenant.​ 

 Has not the LORD made them one? In flesh and spirit they are his. And why one? Because he was seeking godly offspring.  So guard yourself in your spirit, and do not break faith with the wife of your youth. 

 "I hate divorce," says the LORD God of Israel, _*"and I hate a man's covering himself with violence as well as with his garment*_," says the LORD Almighty. So guard yourself in your spirit, and do not break faith. 

Do you see the bolded?  This is what is being done...covering up himself and not being a covering for his wife...loving her as Christ loves the church and gave Himself up for her.

I don't take sides in any marriage relationship.  However, in this case...it's wrong and its sad that this is happening within the Body of Christ and its sickening to my stomach.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> kenyakay said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say this...when she was on BET, she said that she did not want to say anything about her husband because she was still in love with him and she would never say anything that would make him look bad.
> ...


----------



## Princess4real (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, I said I was going to be quiet about this, but I want to say one more thing:
> 
> Regardless of who was right or who was wrong in their marriage....they both are responsible for what has takened place. Not once did he take responsibility for his role in his marriage.
> 
> ...


 
I disagree with the bolded in red.  There are people who haven't done anything wrong in their marriage, but their partner has.  For example, If a man decided to have an affair, how did his wife who is lead to believe that she is loved help to make the marriage bad?  I just don't think the highlighted words in the red is always the case.  There are too many people who blame themselves for why their marriage failed and they weren't the one who did anything wrong.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> I disagree with the bolded in red.  There are people who haven't done anything wrong in their marriage, but their partner has.  For example, If a man decided to have an affair, how did his wife who is lead to believe that she is loved help to make the marriage bad?  I just don't think the highlighted words in the red is always the case.  There are too many people who blame themselves for why their marriage failed and they weren't the one who did anything wrong.


 
That's fine, you can disagree.

Now, pertaining to the situation in this thread, I stand by what I said because I see it too many times.  As a person who counsels married couples for many years, I know this to be a fact, MOST times.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 20, 2008)

PinkPebbles said:


> Nice & Wavy said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't watch this...In the bolded - Is he saying that he did not physically abuse his wife?
> ...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 21, 2008)

kenyakay said:


> Bishop Thomas Weeks III is on a BET News Special now explaining his side of the story and the relationship between him and his wife, Juanita Bynum.


 

I am sorry and I do not know???? However, God will reveal in his Own Divine Timing with what really happen that day. I side with neither of them! It is just too many unanswered questions and not only that

What her husband did was wrong and God will make him pay for it. He will make this man pay for hurting his wife like that. I do not care male/female should not be able to hurt one another however, all too often it does happen.


Now with that said God will reveal all things to us remember "it is two sides to every story"

Be Blessed


----------



## SmartyPants (Jan 21, 2008)

PinkPebbles said:


> Nice & Wavy said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't watch this...In the bolded - Is he saying that he did not physically abuse his wife?
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2008)

highlyfavored2008 said:


> I am sorry and I do not know???? However, God will reveal in his Own Divine Timing with what really happen that day. I side with neither of them! It is just too many unanswered questions and not only that
> 
> What her husband did was wrong and God will make him pay for it. He will make this man pay for hurting his wife like that. I do not care male/female should not be able to hurt one another however, all too often it does happen.
> 
> ...


I agree, I can't side with either of them as well. I feel strongly that both are being untruthful about too many details. However, it is still wrong for beating her like he did. Why is he lying like this? And still preaching and expecting people to see him as if 'nothing' happened.  Sad! Just Sad!

God will definitely reveal the truth. For there are actually 3 sides. His side/Her side....................*God's side!* 

I will say that I 'watched' them throughout their marriage. And Juanita always presented as a wife who honored him as her husband. He on the other hand was ambitious and I truly believe that he simply could not handle her success over his. He could not overcome her continued rising in the masses.....above his. He lost it. He literally lost it. If you listen to him, the clues are there. He presents himself as a man who is trying to discredit her, give people a negative view of her and make himself appear greater. He wasn't able to stop her rising in the masses and Juanita is Still yet rising....he's not. 

He has not been able consede to her as the achiever she is....over him. She is more loved and admired and accepted than he is. He was not able to rise above her. So now...he pulls her down with his words. That's all he has left and yet he's only pulling himself down more. He's also afraid of going to jail and losing all he tried so hard to gain and hold on to.

It breaks my heart to 'see' this. I loved them as a couple. I can only pray for God to have His glory in all of this and breing healing to everyone. Everyone, including those who love them and have been hurt by their hurt.

Thomas....just tell the truth and let God handle the consequences so that all can heal from this....

Praise God....


----------



## Lucie (Jan 21, 2008)

Onlly God knows the truth.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I agree, I can't side with either of them as well. I feel strongly that both are being untruthful about too many details. However, it is still wrong for beating her like he did. Why is he lying like this? And still preaching and expecting people to see him as if 'nothing' happened.  Sad! Just Sad!
> 
> God will definitely reveal the truth. For there are actually 3 sides. His side/Her side....................*God's side!*
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I do Agree with U


----------



## star (Jan 21, 2008)

It was very intrested story. I am glad he told his side so both sides are out and pray that both can now heal.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 21, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I agree, I can't side with either of them as well. I feel strongly that both are being untruthful about too many details. However, it is still wrong for beating her like he did. Why is he lying like this? And still preaching and expecting people to see him as if 'nothing' happened.  Sad! Just Sad!
> 
> God will definitely reveal the truth. For there are actually 3 sides. His side/Her side....................*God's side!*
> 
> ...


 
ITA with what you are saying.  It's such a shame to see this...sadness to a very high level.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 22, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I agree, I can't side with either of them as well. I feel strongly that both are being untruthful about too many details. However, it is still wrong for beating her like he did. Why is he lying like this? And still preaching and expecting people to see him as if 'nothing' happened.  Sad! Just Sad!
> 
> God will definitely reveal the truth. For there are actually 3 sides. His side/Her side....................*God's side!*
> 
> ...


 
I remember watching one of their conferences. She was talking about some guy that stepped to her husband, and she said she pushed Bishop Weeks out of the way and stepped to the guy herself. Bishop Weeks was smiling and everybody was clapping. It got me to thinking...Juanita is a passionate woman. I think she waited for God to send her a husband for years, and when she found Bishop Weeks, she put her heart and soul into it.

However, I think some things may have gotten out of order. I got a vibe from them. I could be wrong, but it seemed like he was content to let her lead emotionally and spiritually, but he couldn't handle her leading financially.

The thing is, he can't have it both ways. You're either the head, or you're not. She shares some of that responsibility, too. I believe she was warring with a Jezebel spirit...I've had to fight it in my own marriage. There is nothing wrong with being more famous and making more money than your husband, but I believe she probably held that over his head sometimes, and I think they both had tempers. She even spoke of throwing things at him.

I don't know what God is doing, but I know I learned something about myself from this whole ordeal.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> I remember watching one of their conferences. She was talking about some guy that stepped to her husband, and she said she pushed Bishop Weeks out of the way and stepped to the guy herself. Bishop Weeks was smiling and everybody was clapping. It got me to thinking...Juanita is a passionate woman. I think she waited for God to send her a husband for years, and when she found Bishop Weeks, she put her heart and soul into it.
> 
> However, I think some things may have gotten out of order. I got a vibe from them. I could be wrong, but it seemed like he was content to let her lead emotionally and spiritually, but he couldn't handle her leading financially.
> 
> ...


  You're right Lauren, 'he' can't have it both ways.  I have CD of him in an interview he had with a radio personality.  He (Weeks) drops a lot of names, such as his Benz...etc.  I mean, "Whatever".....   You can tell he wanted to be 'admired' -- looked up to.

* sigh *   I so feel bad for both of them; and for the Body of Christ.

I've learned 'something' about myself too, Lauren.  I'm still learning a lot.

OT:  BTW:  I'm loving your nail polishes.   I like the pretty pink one from last week (I think it was 'champagne' pink ??????? ) It was pretty.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ITA with what you are saying. It's such a shame to see this...sadness to a very high level.


Precious Wavy, 'were it not for Jesus'...where would we be?  Man can't handle this.  Only and ONLY by the grace of God can we as the Body of Christ survive what's going on.  Only by His grace and none other.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jan 22, 2008)

I just hate the fact that this is playing out in public.  No one will come out looking good when that happens.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Jan 22, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> You're right Lauren, 'he' can't have it both ways.  *I have CD of him in an interview he had with a radio personality.  He (Weeks) drops a lot of names, such as his Benz...etc.  I mean, "Whatever".....   You can tell he wanted to be 'admired' -- looked up to.*
> * sigh *   I so feel bad for both of them; and for the Body of Christ.
> 
> I've learned 'something' about myself too, Lauren.  I'm still learning a lot.
> ...



I noticed that same thing in this interview. He said "my Range Rover" at least 2 or 3 times in describing the altercation. I'm like, what difference does the kind of car you slammed her into (allegedly) make?  Also when he said he told Juanita if you wanna be Oprah I ain't gonna be your Stedman. I was thinking wow this man sounds really insecure.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> I just hate the fact that this is playing out in public. No one will come out looking good when that happens.


Me too, SmartyPants....It's so unnecessary...  It just makes it worse.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2008)

sprungonhairboards said:


> I noticed that same thing in this interview. He said "my Range Rover" at least 2 or 3 times in describing the altercation. I'm like, what difference does the kind of car you slammed her into (allegedly) make? Also when he said he told Juanita if you wanna be Oprah I'm ain't gonna be your Stedman. I was thinking wow this man sounds really insecure.


See, that's what I mean.  Who cares what kind of car he has.  Why not brag on Jesus instead?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 22, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> You're right Lauren, 'he' can't have it both ways. I have CD of him in an interview he had with a radio personality. He (Weeks) drops a lot of names, such as his Benz...etc. I mean, "Whatever".....  You can tell he wanted to be 'admired' -- looked up to.
> 
> * sigh *  I so feel bad for both of them; and for the Body of Christ.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you! It was Strawberry Margarita. I would direct you to the nail polish thread, but you may become hooked and I can't be responsible for leading you down that path.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 22, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> See, that's what I mean. Who cares what kind of car he has. Why not brag on Jesus instead?


 
That bothers me too. It also bothers me when I go to a church's website and see no crosses or scriptures on the front page.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Thank you! It was Strawberry Margarita. I would direct you to the nail polish thread, *but you may become hooked and I can't be responsible for leading you down that path*.


We all have our 'crosses' to bear...  

Lauren I love  that color.  

Per your other post:  I totally agree with you; I have a problem with Ministry websites that show more of the building, grounds, etc, than the word of God up front being exalted instead.  I don't mind seeing a nice Church, but who is the Church about?  Jesus and his word. 

I was highly put off when I wrote to a minister expressing how much his messge blessed me.  He sent a letter back and instead of thank you, all it did was ask for financial support.  I don't mind 'giving' and I do give, but this just turned me away completely.  

Whatever.....

Anyway...many blessings to you Lauren, and your beautiful family.  May you continue to grown and prosper in the things of God and in this life.  And bless your (Chef) husband for bringing you more culinary delights from work, labeled just for you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 22, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> I remember watching one of their conferences. She was talking about some guy that stepped to her husband, and she said she pushed Bishop Weeks out of the way and stepped to the guy herself. Bishop Weeks was smiling and everybody was clapping. It got me to thinking...Juanita is a passionate woman. I think she waited for God to send her a husband for years, and when she found Bishop Weeks, she put her heart and soul into it.
> 
> However, I think some things may have gotten out of order. I got a vibe from them. I could be wrong, but it seemed like he was content to let her lead emotionally and spiritually, but he couldn't handle her leading financially.
> 
> ...


 
ITA with you, Lauren

The man refused to take responsiblity for his role as a husband and its a shame...he was given such an opportunity to have victory, even in the state of this situation and he chose the "punk" way out...erplexed


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ITA with you, Lauren
> 
> The man refused to take responsiblity for his role as a husband and its a shame...he was given such an opportunity to have victory, even in the state of this situation and he chose the "punk" way out...erplexed


Precious Wavy, I am 'too through'.  And I am Soooooooo disappointed  with  the way he is not 'man' enough, let alone Godly enough to be an example of humility and tell the truth.   

          

I'm trying to 'guard' my keystorkes (cyber comments)....but... .

Is there a 'shaking' smiley here?  The kind where you grab a person and just shake the devil out him?   That's what I want to do with him.  Shake the devil out of him.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy, I am 'too through'. And I am Soooooooo disappointed with the way he is not 'man' enough, let alone Godly enough to be an example of humility and tell the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sis...this is the closest smilie to shaking....to me::hardslap:


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis...this is the closest smilie to shaking....to me::hardslap:


Hey!  That'll do it.  That will do just fine...

Thanks sis.... You know me all tooooooo well.   

Hey Precious Wavy, the green one even has his 'dukes' up and doing the 'bounce-back' with his fists bouncing, after the smack...   
I love it!   Watch him do the bounce-back ... :hardslap:   Did you see him (the green one?)  Look at him again :hardslap:  Look at his furrowed eyebrows. He's got that serious frown on his face.   He meant that slap.   Watch him again... :hardslap:
 Okay, I think I have my 'release' now.   aaaaahhhh, Deliverance!  

Okay...I'm going to 'confession' now.       Just one more hit... :hardslap:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey! That'll do it. That will do just fine...
> 
> Thanks sis.... You know me all tooooooo well.
> 
> ...


 


You know me too well too.....

He became a "harlemnite" with that hit...gurl, he took it back to the day when.....


----------



## Theo (Jan 23, 2008)

highlyfavored2008 said:


> I am sorry and I do not know???? However, God will reveal in his Own Divine Timing with what really happen that day. I side with neither of them! It is just too many unanswered questions and not only that
> 
> * What her husband did was wrong and God will make him pay for it. *He will make this man pay for hurting his wife like that. I do not care male/female should not be able to hurt one another however, all too often it does happen.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by "God will make him pay"? That's not scriptural. God is not a personal minion who goes around exacting vengeance on people who make us feel bad. If Weeks repents (and I'm not saying he did anything that he needs to repent from, only Weeks, Bynum and God know the full story), he will be forgiven... like any other sinner. 

If you're talking about the mysteries in scripture, yes God will reveal things to us, as we seek revelation. If you're talking about intimate details concerning another couple's marriage, He will reveal to us on a need-to-know basis, and I don't think this counts.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2008)

freelove said:


> *What do you mean by "God will make him pay"?* That's not scriptural. God is not a personal minion who goes around exacting vengeance on people who make us feel bad. If Weeks repents (and I'm not saying he did anything that he needs to repent from, only Weeks, Bynum and God know the full story), he will be forgiven... like any other sinner.
> 
> If you're talking about the mysteries in scripture, yes God will reveal things to us, as we seek revelation. If you're talking about intimate details concerning another couple's marriage, He will reveal to us on a need-to-know basis, and I don't think this counts.


Actually it is indeed scriptual.  

God chastises those whom he loves; I have no doubt tht God loves Thomas Weeks.  However, Weeks does have a recompense coming his way.   

God is not mocked, and whatsoever a man soweth, he will reap.  Time and time again all through God's word, there are documentations of those who paid dearly for their sins, and their disobedience.

Let's start with Adam and Eve - the price paid, we are ALL paying now.

Cain...his offering was not excepted and he paid for killing his brother Abel.

The City of Sodom and Gormorah paid dearly...Let's not forget Lot's wife who also paid with her life.

Jacob paid a dear price for deceiving his father and Esau, his brother.  His father-in-law Leban deceived him into marrying Leah, instead of Rachal.  Jacob had to workd years before he could be with the woman he loved and she was yet still barren after the marriage.  He paid.

Samson paid a hefty price. He lost his sight by breaking God's Covenant by cutting his hair.  It wasn't Samson's hair that gave him strength, it was God's Covenant agreement not to cut it.

King Saul, lost favor and communication, fellowship with God.  He chose to please the people to protect his public image, rather than to obey God.  Hmmm, sounds a lot like Thomas Weeks, lying to protect his image.

King Saul's pay back didn't end with the death of his son Jonathan and him...  Read the story about Rispa; her sons were killed and hung for the vulgers to eat them.  Her sons wer of the lineage of King Saul

King David...a man after God's own heart.  He too paid a hefty price. Lost the 1st baby conceived with Bathsheba;  His own son Absolam, killed one of his borthers for raping their sister, Tamar; he later turned on his father King David, tried to overthrow his father's kingdom.

What about Ananias and Saphia who fell dead after lying before God?

The accounts are ENDLESS in the Bible...

They continue today.  Why do you thinkso many of these men/women who preach God's word in mockery are now being exposed.  It's scriptual.  For what they did in secret is now out into the open.  God is making an example of them.    Sin has a recompense of reward and that's payback.  That's the reward for sin. 

Read the book of Proverbs.  Read the book of Ecclesiastes.   Read the book of Acts and the book of Revelation.  Read Isaiah, he'll tell our plenty.

Read your life. hasn't God repaid your enemies?  Surely he has never failed to repay mine no matter who they were.   

Thomas Weeks is lying from the pulpit and he is using peple to pay his way out of this.  even if/when he repents, there will always be a price that God has for him to pay.   And we each will have to bear witness to it as we had to bear witness to the negative seeds that he has been sowing.

He has to admit he lied and step down, and then live right for all to see. In other words, he is going to have to live the life that he falsely presenting now.

Jim Bakker, Bob Tilton, Jimmy Swaggert, and many others, paid.  Well so will Thomas Weeks.  He 's been drafting loans from the kingdom long enough.

Hugs angel...


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 24, 2008)

I think a lot of people have an easier time believing Juanita, especially since her story was the only side heard for such a long time.

But when I watched him defend himself, he seemed a lot more credible and factual than she did. I was inclined to believe his side and I'd like to see how it plays out in court.

It's really not my marriage and I don't know what happened. I was getting upset about it at first but I had a change of heart about my mental attitude towards the whole matter. 

I'm not gonna sit here and judge either one of them cuz I've never walked in their shoes or even met them. I think that can get a little off into being self-righteous and I try to guard against that. Because if my life was looked at under a miscroscope, it wouldn't be all roses and butterflies either. 

I think divorce is an ugly thing for any couple to have to go through and especially difficult since it's so public. I just hope they both will be able to get on with their lives and get healing/direction from God.


----------



## firecracker (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope that now that he has finally told his side that they will handle this mess in private from now on.  I don't believe half of what comes out of either of their mouths but I really hope she didn't ask him to marry her.  IMO that request made her willingly assume the role of head of household = Da Man in the relationship which would cause ego issues down the line. 

I think they are both playing the blame game.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 24, 2008)

Break it down, Shimmie. 

Happy New Year, to you and all my sisters!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 24, 2008)

pebbles said:


> Break it down, Shimmie.
> 
> Happy New Year, to you and all my sisters!


Pebs ! ! ! ....   My beautiful sister. Missed you, honey bunch


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 24, 2008)

pebbles said:


> Break it down, Shimmie.
> 
> Happy New Year, to you and all my sisters!


 
Hi pebbles...and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 24, 2008)

firecracker said:


> *I hope that now that he has finally told his side that they will handle this mess in private from now on*. I don't believe half of what comes out of either of their mouths but I really hope she didn't ask him to marry her. IMO that request made her willingly assume the role of head of household = Da Man in the relationship which would cause ego issues down the line.
> 
> I think they are both playing the blame game.


 
I agree with the bolded.  That is what is needed at this time.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 24, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Actually it is indeed scriptual.
> 
> God chastises those whom he loves; I have no doubt tht God loves Thomas Weeks. However, Weeks does have a recompense coming his way.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 24, 2008)

This morning, I sensed this in my spirit.   "He's afraid".  Thomas Weeks is afraid.  Afraid of losing what he has; afraid of stepping down from the Church; afraid of going to jail.  

And who wouldn't be?  He's as human as any other person.  I feel very sad for him in his position.  But he is still lying and making his 'image' worse.  Be a man and tell the truth.  You did beat her.

Now, Juanita has 'played' her role in this to the nines.  As a woman, a highly revered woman in ministry, a deeply beloved woman by family, friends, and peers, and followers, an annointed woman who CAN and Does minister effectively, and she's earned a 'top' billing in the Church arena.  

But she's been 'shamed'.  She was beaten by a man she loved and married and for all to see.  And she is definitely 'using' this to her advantage, but she is also trying to cover her shame.  Afterall, in her heart she can't come to grips with how could this happen to her?  So, she makes this to her advantage as a 'ministry'.   How else can she face her world of celebraties and followers.  

Thomas Weeks is denying that he beat her, when indeed he did.    YET.........there was a total stranger, a hotel staff person, who had to stop Thomas Weeks from literally killing her.  The evidence of this is not made up by Juanita. 

I do wish they'd both 'be still' and allow God to be God in this.  God says a fool will utter all of his mouth.  And both of them are acting like 'fools'.  Just be still and allow God to be God in their lives.  That's the correct way to handle this.  

Weeks is a very rehearsed, determined, smooth talker.  Why go public if he's innocent?   What did Jesus do when He stood accused before Pilat?  He spoke not a word.  Not a word.    Not even an utter, neither a breath nor a sigh.   Until Pilat threatened Him.  

And that's when Jesus spoke...."No man taketh my life, least I lay it down.  And if I do lay it down, I will bring it back up, as my Father in Heaven commanded me to."   

Jesus said in another instance..."When they come to accuse you, take no thought for what you should say, for the Holy Spirit will speak through you at the appointed time.   Key words:  *Holy Spirit*.......will speak....through you....at the.........*appointed time*.

Neither Juanita nor Thomas has _spoken_ such, and they are actually judging themselves by their own words and actions. 

"Just be still and allow God to be God..."


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 24, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> This morning, I sensed this in my spirit. "He's afraid". Thomas Weeks is afraid. Afraid of losing what he has; afraid of stepping down from the Church; afraid of going to jail.
> 
> And who wouldn't be? He's as human as any other person. I feel very sad for him in his position. But he is still lying and making his 'image' worse. Be a man and tell the truth. You did beat her.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie, dh said those same words you said here in the bold.

ITA with this whole post.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie, dh said those same words you said here in the bold.
> 
> ITA with this whole post.


I feel bad, about this whole situation.  But we still have to keep our eyes open.  If this man is lying about beating her when there is a solid witness who had no reason to lie and who was the one who had to intervene in the attack, than how can we trust him in an interview.

He's a liar!  He's prepped and rehearsed.  He's conning people.  Just say, "I, Thomas Weeks committed the crime that I am being accused of.  I beat my wife.  NO matter what she may have done to provoke me, I should have done as Jesus said...'turn the other cheek', meaning to just turn around and walk away.   That's what turning the cheek means; turning around and walking away.  

But he lost it and exploded instead and went into a raging flury.  He beat her and was out of control.   And he's not man enough to confess the truth of it.  He's lying instead.   Now...tell me he's not rehearsed in his interviews as well as in the pulpit, still lying to people, that he did not beat her.  

We're not stupid.  We may be sheep, but we're not stupid sheep.  God gives us discernment.  But here, it's not even needed.    The truth is out there in the open, where he put it the night he beat his wife.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Pebs ! ! ! ....   My beautiful sister. Missed you, honey bunch


 
GAH!! I miss you, too! Work is keeping me busy, busy! But I'm doing well!  I try to sneak in here in the early morning after my prayer time. It's about the only time I have these days!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi pebbles...and Happy New Year to you too!


 
Thanks, girl! You're a sweetheart, as always.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2008)

pebbles said:


> GAH!! I miss you, too! Work is keeping me busy, busy! But I'm doing well!  I try to sneak in here in the early morning after my prayer time. It's about the only time I have these days!


Prayer is the best 'prep' before anything we do.  I'm glad to 'see' you anytime.  Love you much precious sister.   I've been a good girl...


----------



## stinastina (Jan 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> This morning, I sensed this in my spirit.   "He's afraid".  Thomas Weeks is afraid.  Afraid of losing what he has; afraid of stepping down from the Church; afraid of going to jail.
> 
> And who wouldn't be?  He's as human as any other person.  I feel very sad for him in his position.  But he is still lying and making his 'image' worse.  Be a man and tell the truth.  You did beat her.
> 
> ...



I so agree with you, Shimmie. He was on Tom Joyner's morning show a few weeks ago. All he did was spew venom. I was shocked. I wondered why he would say so much negative stuff about his wife and deny his culpability. He said she ruined his ministry. A lot of people left his church because of her. He wrote a book, too, and he was pushing the book. I recall he said that she had accused him of being gay. He accused her of wanting to be Oprah. I mean it was just ugly, I cringed the whole time he spoke. 

I think he would have a lot more respect, if he repented and asked everyone for forgiveness. Wow, what a difference that would make !


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

stinastina said:


> I so agree with you, Shimmie. He was on Tom Joyner's morning show a few weeks ago. All he did was spew venom. I was shocked. I wondered why he would say so much negative stuff about his wife and deny his culpability. He said she ruined his ministry. A lot of people left his church because of her. He wrote a book, too, and he was pushing the book. I recall he said that she had accused him of being gay. He accused her of wanting to be Oprah. I mean it was just ugly, I cringed the whole time he spoke.
> 
> I think he would have a lot more respect, if he repented and asked everyone for forgiveness. Wow, what a difference that would make !


 
Even if he just ask his wife for forgiveness would be huge and make a difference.  But, unfortunately...it looks like that won't be the case.


----------



## Princess4real (Jan 25, 2008)

firecracker said:


> I hope that now that he has finally told his side that they will handle this mess in private from now on. *I don't believe half of what comes out of either of their mouths* but I really hope she didn't ask him to marry her. IMO that request made her willingly assume the role of head of household = Da Man in the relationship which would cause ego issues down the line.
> 
> I think they are both playing the blame game.


 
I agree and don't understand how anybody can be so sure, she's telling the whole truth.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2008)

stinastina said:


> I so agree with you, Shimmie. He was on Tom Joyner's morning show a few weeks ago. All he did was spew venom. I was shocked. I wondered why he would say so much negative stuff about his wife and deny his culpability. He said she ruined his ministry. A lot of people left his church because of her. He wrote a book, too, and he was pushing the book. I recall he said that she had accused him of being gay. He accused her of wanting to be Oprah. I mean it was just ugly, I cringed the whole time he spoke.
> 
> I think he would have a lot more respect, if he repented and asked everyone for forgiveness. Wow, what a difference that would make !


And you know what?  I don't see Tom Joyner as a creditable commentator.  Thomas Weeks has demonstrated his guilt and weak character from day 1 when this attack occurred.  He was MIA (missing in action); hiding from everyone.  He ran from the scene and damaged his car; all of this occured right after he attacked Juanita, so whay is he lying and denying what occurred?  

I just feel so bad for him and Juanita.  Thomas is digging his own hole, by exposing himself as a liar.  All of what he's saying is recorded and will be played and re-played until Jesus comes.....


----------

